# Best way to check previous debts of property owner before transfer



## kroakker (Nov 17, 2014)

Hello

I am about to purchase a flat in Gate Towers, in Al Reem. My bank cleared me and gave me the green light for the finance, but when it checked the current owner, it cancelled the operation.
The bank claimed the owner failed to present proofs that the property is free of debts and that he has completed the payments. The owner, in the other side, claims that this document is not common in Dubai (he lives there) and that I should try with another institution. Of course, this has made me think twice before proceed. What is the best way to check for regularities before transfer of a new property?
The owner claims that it is enough to have the certificate of ownership transfer, and that it is enough with it to proof that the property has been transfered and there is no issues with it. ANy comments on this?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

if you are spending a couple of million Dhs, might be better to have a lawyer give a professional opinion for a few thousand Dhs?


----------

